# Uber China



## maui

I keep on hearing how much Uber China is worth.

Believe the hype? Check this out?






50 Ghost cities.

China has been boosting GDP by building building, and creating these cities in crazy far out places.


----------



## Gav Shanghai

as all the YP gathering in the major big cities, Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou, where has already been over populated, e.g. the subway is currently undertake daily capacity of 300%. Thoes YP not going to back to their home towns, ghost cities will remain empty. Next step the party reform will focusing on" drive YP home policy".


----------



## berserk42

People's Uber, Didi Kuaidi, etc, while cheap thanks to their promotions are such a pain in taxi-heavy areas during non-peak times. Great for bad weather and peak times though. Otherwise so much easier to walk to the curb and hold out the arm for a green-lit vw santana vista.


----------

